# Giulini Schubert 9 - which?



## Steve Wright (Mar 13, 2015)

I'd like to hear Giulini conducting what's possibly my favorite symphony. 
But I see he did it four times - with Chicago, Berlin, Bavarian RSO and London Phil. I think at least one of these is a 'reference' 9: can anyone tell me which?
Thanks!


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

None are must haves, but IMO the LPO (BBC Live, Royal Albert Hall, 1975) is the best because of its urgency. A refreshing pace for Giulini. Okay stereo sound. Some challenges in playing and sound. IIRC the rest of the CD is mono.

His Chicago is on the cheapo DG Virtuoso label at the moment. Slower, not as exciting. Better playing. Good "studio" sound.

BPO (Testament) and Bavarian (Sony), slowest. :tiphat:


----------



## Steve Wright (Mar 13, 2015)

Why thanks, Vaneyes. 
Perhaps I'll acquire Krips, about which everyone raves, instead. Listened to it on YouTube yesterday and it did sound pretty radiant.
I love this symphony so much. Any versions you'd highly recommend? I have Bohm/BPO, Bernstein/ACO, Mackerras, Wand/NDR, Gardiner/VPO, Solti/VPO, Furtwangler/BPO so perhaps I am not going to hear much more variety - but any particularly luminous recordings out there? Thanks!


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Steve Wright said:


> Why thanks, Vaneyes.
> Perhaps I'll acquire Krips, about which everyone raves, instead. Listened to it on YouTube yesterday and it did sound pretty radiant.
> I love this symphony so much. Any versions you'd highly recommend? I have Bohm/BPO, Bernstein/ACO, Mackerras, Wand/NDR, Gardiner/VPO, Solti/VPO, Furtwangler/BPO so perhaps I am not going to hear much more variety - but any particularly luminous recordings out there? Thanks!


If interested, the LPO/Giulini is at YT, also.

My favorites, VPO/Muti (EMI, Brilliant Classics), Dresden/Tate (EMI). :tiphat:


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

You might find it interesting to have a listen to the Anima Eterna/Jos van Immerseel recording-I know I did!


----------



## Steve Wright (Mar 13, 2015)

Thanks both.


jim prideaux said:


> You might find it interesting to have a listen to the Anima Eterna/Jos van Immerseel recording-I know I did!


Thanks - yes, I have listened to that, and like it, a lot. 
I'd quite like a HIP Schubert set - I find symphs 1-6 likeable rather than compulsive listening, but wonder if HIP will open them up more for me - so am looking at Immerseel, Bruggen or Minkowski. Any opinions welcome!


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

I really like Herreweghe, on Pentatone. Kris's and Szell are you two long standing references. Haitink is really good, but only available as part of a large box set, although it may be downloadable.


----------

